# COGNOSCENTI is TWICE as HOT!



## kdbolt70

Congrats Cog, definitely deserve it!


----------



## cognoscenti

Wow Fanx Nitteo!

and to the OCN community









I've learnt alot from all you guys!

Hopefully I will have some more 'noob cuts loose on latest hardware' posts come Nov!'


----------



## Rageaholic

Congratulations


----------



## Polo224

She's blonde now?

Oh 2nd flame









Congrats!


----------



## Kirgan

Congrats Cog


----------



## JacKz5o

150 REPs until shes 3 times as hot


----------



## TaiDinh

Congrats!


----------



## gonX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nitteo* 
'Grats on the Double Flame.

Your twice as hot now.

HAHAHA, nice one.

Congrats cog


----------



## b.walker36

grats cog


----------



## RuSo

rawr! nice congrats







....


----------



## kdbolt70

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Polo224* 
She's blonde now?

Oh 2nd flame









Congrats!

Ha, nice.

Somehow I picture half of OCN as JP from Grandma's boy, and Cog as Samantha. Maybe thats just me.


----------



## DuckieHo

GonX is still five times hotter than Cog.


----------



## cognoscenti

Im actually benching right now too!


----------



## nitteo

15 members and 3 guests, and I didnt even put BIKINI in the title.


----------



## Xero.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Polo224* 
She's blonde now?

Oh 2nd flame









Congrats!

Rofl!

Grats Cog, keep it up!


----------



## Chozart

Congrats









(I have my finger soooo close to the 'Delete Thread' button








)


----------



## Lt.JD

Lol i thought it was a pic, well congrats cogs, i hope you have enough money for X38 so we can see what it can do.


----------



## SZayat

1st female with duo flames









Congrats Cognoscenti









Dual Core Flames are tempting


----------



## kdbolt70

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chozart* 
Congrats









(I have my finger soooo close to the 'Delete Thread' button







)

Hahaha! I was thinking the same thing, especially after that Cog+Phase discussion yesterday...

I'm surprised no one's pointed out how many unique reps she's recieved.


----------



## JacKz5o

69 UNiQUE REPS .. <chozart edit>


----------



## Polo224

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kdbolt70* 
Hahaha! I was thinking the same thing, especially after that Cog+Phase discussion yesterday...

I'm surprised no one's pointed out how many unique reps she's recieved.

It's really people who notice the little things that get ahead in life.


----------



## Chozart

Talking about female members... anyone seen killahbee around??


----------



## DuckieHo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chozart* 
Talking about female members... anyone seen killahbee around??

She was hospitalized after a case modding accident. The pink fur caught on fire.









Haven't seen her around...


----------



## Chozart

Thanks Duckie.

And to the others: please keep this clean... nothing really *too* bad yet, but just preventing this thread from going out of control.


----------



## JacKz5o

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DuckieHo* 
She was hospitalized after a case modding accident. The pink fur caught on fire.









Haven't seen her around...

Whered you hear that?? What about Melissa or the others? I think theres like 2-3 more..


----------



## cognoscenti

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lt.JD* 
Lol i thought it was a pic, well congrats cogs, i hope you have enough money for X38 so we can see what it can do.

Im really looking forward to trying that board for sure!
I have had some fun with this 680i and if Sli happens for the X38 I will get one.

_edit out to keep chozart happy..oops_


----------



## zacbrain

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cognoscenti* 
Im really looking forward to trying that board for sure!
I have had some fun with this 680i and if Sli happens for the X38 I will get one.


:O







thats not kool :O


----------



## nitteo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chozart* 
Thanks Duckie.

And to the others: please keep this clean... nothing really *too* bad yet, but just preventing this thread from going out of control.

I think it should be in the OCN TOS, that any thread with COGNOSCENTI in the title needs a full time admin


----------



## b.walker36

i wont sig it since you removed your funny ex bf line but it still made me laugh

thanks cog


----------



## daljeet2

Congrats on the two flames.


----------



## Heru

Congrats on the second flame and never failing to rile up the nerds.


----------



## foslock

Congrats! Now you have one flame for each of your huge, juicy...

8800Ultras


----------



## cognoscenti

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Heru* 
Congrats on the second flame and never failing to rile up the nerds.
















Lol! Funny post Heru


----------



## b.walker36

im happy my gf doesnt like computers like i do. If she bought a rig like cogs id be pissed and be forced to use the credit cards and upgrade. Also it makes me feel strong to fix her computer problems lol.


----------



## JacKz5o

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nitteo* 
I think it should be in the OCN TOS, that any thread with COGNOSCENTI in the title needs a full time admin









Every thread with Cognoscenti in the title has broken like the "most viewers at the same time" record lol.


----------



## zacbrain

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Heru* 
Congrats on the second flame and never failing to rile up the nerds.


----------



## Kirgan

Lawl


----------



## p1ll41

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zacbrain* 









priceless sight.

congratulations cognoscenti.


----------



## kdbolt70

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zacbrain* 









If someone chopped Cog in front of them... it would be internet gold.


----------



## this n00b again

congrats


----------



## sepheroth003

Grats, is this is going to become the most popular thread until you get to 3? lol


----------



## JacKz5o

Is that Harry Potter and Ron Weasley?


----------



## zacbrain

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kdbolt70*


No, the real crime here is getting into bed with a MAC.

I can't wait till this thread is indexed on google.


AHHAHAHHAHA(high five)
















oops..
congrats cog


----------



## laboitenoire

Congrats!


----------



## dskina

Grats!


----------



## grunion

Congrats Cog


----------



## p1ll41

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kdbolt70*


If someone chopped Cog in front of them... it would be internet gold.


lol

http://www.google.com/search?q=cogno...ient=firefox-a

"COGNOSCENTI GET PHASE!" thats the thread title i am not saying that.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Congrats on the second flame . Keep up the good work.

Have you noticed that as soon as there is a thread based on a girl member it gets loads of attention...Lol seriously people its a lady...not a cyborg from the 26th century


----------



## DuckieHo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*


Lol seriously people its a lady...not a cyborg from the 26th century












With all the parts shes has... she/it might be!


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DuckieHo*











With all the parts shes has... she/it might be!


Asking for







may serve to be innapropriate for these forums lol.


----------



## kdbolt70

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*


Congrats on the second flame . Keep up the good work.

Have you noticed that as soon as there is a thread based on a girl member it gets loads of attention...Lol seriously people its a lady...not a cyborg from the 26th century


I'm guessing some members have about an equal shot of "meeting" either of them.

It is pretty funny how these things go, its cool Cog takes them in stride.


----------



## Ninja_Boy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*


Congrats on the second flame . Keep up the good work.

Have you noticed that as soon as there is a thread based on a girl member it gets loads of attention...Lol seriously people its a lady...not a cyborg from the 26th century


PICS OR THIS COMMENT IS USELESS.










'Grats Cognoscenti.


----------



## Audi

I'm not staying! I'm just passing through. I'm SO not going to bring this thread down...

- looks around for Nitteo... -

Congrats flame.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*


Asking for







may serve to be innapropriate for these forums lol.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ninja_Boy*


PICS OR THIS COMMENT IS USELESS.










'Grats Cognoscenti.


Pictures you shall not have !









What ever happend to asking a girl for her number...jeez some people just go about it the wrong way eh.

* Proceeds to infract ones self with 20 points *


----------



## kdbolt70

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Audi*


I'm not staying! I'm just passing through. I'm SO not going to bring this thread down...

- looks around for Nitteo... -

Congrats flame.


And here I was twiddling my thumbs, waiting for you to show up. Rats.

And what does "Congrats flame" mean? can't even stay long enough to get a sentence out?


----------



## SomeDooD

She ain't hot until pics get posted.


----------



## Ninja_Boy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*


Pictures you shall not have !









What ever happend to asking a girl for her number...jeez some people just go about it the wrong way eh.

* Proceeds to infract ones self with 20 points *


*Enterprise removes all of my infractions because he's nice*


----------



## Audi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nitteo*


OMG! AUDI SHOOO!

You are a Serial Thread Killer.









(What took you so long.)


Oh Snap. Kdbolt, Audi, Nitteo, Cognoscenti hiding behind the curtains: This thread has been overclocked.

Dude... I was asleep and late for work... then I got this neural message that someone was talking about Cog and I awakened immediately.

HAPPY FLAME DAY COGNOSCENTI! E-PARTY TIL YOU PASS OUT!


----------



## Kopi

Woo 2 flames...time to party.

I bet nobody else on OCN gets a response like this for 2 flames 'cept you lol


----------



## phantomgrave

wow, interesting thread title









Congrats


----------



## Ninja_Boy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JacKz5o*


Is that Harry Potter and Ron Weasley?











I see Harry Potter and Mr. Bean...


----------



## nitteo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *phantomgrave*


wow, interesting thread title









Congrats










Its not what you sell, its how you sell it.

Marketing my boy, marketing.









Audi: Are you sure it was ONLY neural?


----------



## kdbolt70

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Audi*


Oh Snap. Kdbolt, Audi, Nitteo, Cognoscenti hiding behind the curtains: This thread has been overclocked.

Dude... I was asleep and late for work... then I got this neural message that someone was talking about Cog and I awakened immediately.

HAPPY FLAME DAY COGNOSCENTI! E-PARTY TIL YOU PASS OUT!


Did you wake up next to your GIRLFRIEND? Oh yes, I remember, the one that made you take back your HDTV. And my threat still stands from the Phase thread...

In fact, I'm off on a weeks vacation to canada with _my_ own little lady overclocker. Well, she would be, if she knew how to get to her bios. Its ok, we'll discuss all that while we're vacationing


----------



## Syrillian

Congrats Chica!

Keep that smokin' rig churnin'


----------



## Audi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kdbolt70*


*Did you wake up next to your GIRLFRIEND? Oh yes, I remember, the one that made you take back your HDTV. And my threat still stands from the Phase thread...
*
In fact, I'm off on a weeks vacation to canada with _my_ own little lady overclocker. Well, she would be, if she knew how to get to her bios. Its ok, we'll discuss all that while we're vacationing










>=\\ Whatever I'm leaving this party.

HATER


----------



## kdbolt70

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Audi*


Nah I get text messages whenever someone's thread gets 30+ Replies on OCN.

"OH SNAPS PARTY OVER THERE!" - logs on -


Psh, the best is the first 29, after that it goes outta style.


----------



## nitteo

Alright, ON TOPIC PEOPLE!









This thread almost crashed and burned 3x now.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

_Ok well I think we have all had our OFF TOPIC moment. Lets just keep this to Congrats please guys. _

_Thanks._


----------



## kdbolt70

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nitteo*


Alright, ON TOPIC PEOPLE!









This thread almost crashed and burned 3x now.


NOWAI! the mods are keeping a keen eye on this one. We'll keep it out of the gutter as best as possible.

So Cog, how do we convince more ladies that computers are cool?

Actually one of the IT girls at my company is pretty good looking... though I start talking about hardware and she looks at me like I'm a greek scholar.


----------



## JacKz5o

I don't think Iv said it yet so.....

Congrats!


----------



## kdbolt70

*looks around* boy, this party really died.

*goes to find a Mac vs. PC thread*

Congrats again Cog, keep it up!


----------



## TrAncE XD

lol, i wonder if she ever really notices that all the guys with no girls hoard around any thread involving her. Its frigin hilarious if you ask me. Okay, so, everyone, GO GET A GIRLFRIEND! or a better job.


----------



## RonindeBeatrice

Congrats Cog


----------



## ENTERPRISE

*Guys I have just had to clean up around 15 or so posts just then. Keep it on topic from now on. I dont want to be the heavy handed guy around here.*


----------



## txtmstrjoe

Kudos, Cognoscenti! Always entertaining, the reactions to your contributions.


----------



## t4ct1c47

PWNing all the lads.


----------



## JoBlo69

8 pages and she only posted once...









congrats


----------



## binormalkilla

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Polo224* 
She's blonde now?

Oh 2nd flame









Congrats!

LOL no blondes aren't as hot as brunettes my man!
Also, congrats


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cognoscenti*


Wow Fanx Nitteo!

and to the OCN community









I've learnt alot from all you guys!

Hopefully I will have some more 'noob cuts loose on latest hardware' posts come Nov!'


Congrats man !







You deserved it.


----------



## nitteo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Anth0789*


Congrats woman !







You deserved it.


Shes a SHE (or so she says, selling seashells by the seashore)


----------



## Dezixn

Lol you're about to pass me up... 
Bring it on


----------



## Grim

Is that Cog in the middle? :| lol

(congrats man!







)


----------



## d3daiM

God job cog! I see you around a LOT.


----------



## The_Jester

Haha, who gave this thread 5 stars?

'grats cognoscenti


----------

